# Misono Swedish



## galvaude (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm in the market for a new knife.
What I'm interested in is a 195 to 210 mm monosteel carbon, something not overly brittle.
I have experience with carbon from 2 K-Sabatier chef.
I'm buying from Canada and I'm a home cook.

I always seem to get back to the Misono Swedish. I like the simplicity and the western handle.

I would like to hear about the fit and finish and the edge retention. There is not much info on the steel beside that it is swedish, probably something like Sandvik 20C. I want something nice from the factory, I don't mind a little thinning I know they can be somewhat overly convex on the right side. What I don't want is a chippy knife from the get go, I also don't want to have to sand the choil and spine and see gaps on the handle.

- What does it compare to in term of edge retention ?
- How is the toughness ?
- Does the high reactivity transfer odour/taste to food ?
- Do you feel they are still worthwhile in 2017 ?

Thank you!


----------



## panda (Aug 28, 2017)

I think it's a pretty good beater once thinned and stable patina formed. Retention is average, but toughness is pretty good. Just be aware its a narrow and pointy shape.


----------



## K813zra (Aug 28, 2017)

I agree with Panda in gernal that they are narrow and point but the 195 in specific is taller than the 210, or 180. I particularly like that profile. Regardless, in general the line of knives in gyuto shape feel and act more like a utility/petty to me. 

Edge retention is on par with something like White steel or SK steel. Not going to blow you away but it will come back with ease too.

Toughness seems good from the perspective of a home cook. I've not noticed any chipping over the past two years.

Reactivity is high, at first, but I've not noticed any staining or odor. It calms down and takes a beautiful patina quickly.

I do feel these knives are worthwhile. They don't have that typical Misono markup either. Yes, they did go up in price but not like the other lines where they are no longer as relevant. There are not loads of mono carbon J-knives around the hundred dollar mark either. I don't recall any of the others offering the 195 either.

You may also consider some competition for the knife. However, if we stay in the same price range or even slightly above it I still find Misono to be the better knife.

Togiharu 
Mashairo 
Suisin
Fujiwara FKH

I have/had the Suisin and FKH as well as their stainless counterparts. In stainless I prefer the Fuji but in carbon the suisin. I also have the Misono which is thinner behind the edge than the others. The FKH seems to have the best food release and separation but that is because it is overall thicker and thicker behind the edge. The Suisin falls in the middle in every way and that really is not a bad thing. 

It has been around two years since I have used a Masahiro so I can not comment. I have never used a Togihiro so I can say nothing. 

Another one to consider is the Suien VC. This one cost significantly more but it comes with a steel upgrade and a harder heat treat. I recall Jon posting on FB that the blade was either Blue steel or damn close to it, I don't recall his exact words. I do recall him saying it was the most underrated knife on the site. I have no first hand experience but one is on my list. 

Hope that is of some help.


----------



## rick alen (Aug 28, 2017)

Yoshihiro has quite a lineup of modest and moderate priced knives that sound a good dollar value, I'd be interested in hearing any experience with these.


Rick


----------



## labor of love (Aug 28, 2017)

rick alen said:


> Yoshihiro has quite a lineup of modest and moderate priced knives that sound a good dollar value, I'd be interested in hearing any experience with these.
> 
> 
> Rick



+1.
I'm interested in their ginsanko knives.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 28, 2017)

Can somebody compare Masahiro VC vs Misono Swedish?


----------



## Benuser (Aug 28, 2017)

Misono pros: splendid F&F, elegant spear point tip. Cons: soft, average retention
Masa pros: harder steel, great retention. Blocky but comfortable handle.
Cons: indifferent F&F
Both need immediate sharpening out of the box


----------



## Sleep (Aug 28, 2017)

Ruso said:


> Can somebody compare Masahiro VC vs Misono Swedish?



Misono looks cool (dragon!) and has much better f&f. Masahiro is not pretty but cuts a lot better. Nicer profile and steel.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 28, 2017)

Prices with JCK are now the same.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 28, 2017)

@Benuser @Sleep Thank you!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 29, 2017)

The Misono was my first carbon knife. I found reactivity rather mild, no odour, and quickly a nice and stable patina set. F&F on the knife was perfect! 

Masahiro and Suien sound tempting too!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 29, 2017)

How does the Carbonext gyuto compare to Misono and Masahiro: https://japanesechefsknife.com/prod...to-210mm-to-270mm-3-sizes?variant=29161452099


----------



## K813zra (Aug 29, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> How does the Carbonext gyuto compare to Misono and Masahiro: https://japanesechefsknife.com/prod...to-210mm-to-270mm-3-sizes?variant=29161452099



I want to know that too. Pictures alone make it look to be a fair bit thicker behind the edge and all the way from the spine to the edge. That could be deceiving, though.


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 29, 2017)

Sleep said:


> Misono looks cool (dragon!) and has much better f&f. Masahiro is not pretty but cuts a lot better. Nicer profile and steel.



The dragon is commonly quoted as 2 hrc points softer in most retailers ad copy. 
Is masahiro and similar virgin carbon mono-steels significantly prone to chipping ("chippier"?)
(eg Masamoto HC and the slightly lower hardness CT line in this regard, as one comparison?)


----------



## supersayan3 (Aug 29, 2017)

Masahiro is pretty soft. 
A little harder than Misono. 
The HRC prices that the sites give, must not be correct. 
They give Misono 60/61 and Masahiro 58/59. 
Masahiro becomes so effectively sharp, that in the beginning I thought it was 62/63. 
Now, I think it is 59/60/61.
It can deliver from the finest of the fine cuts to deba toughness when hitting bones.
It just won't chip.
With the exception of discoloring red onions, in a pro kitchen, it is the one knife - knife army


----------



## rick alen (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the Masahiro/Misono comp.

As to the Carbonext, I've heard a few say it was a little thick at the edge.


----------



## panda (Aug 30, 2017)

Carbonext is a pos.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 31, 2017)

http://www.misono-hamono.com/SWEDEN/img/1_01.jpg
Funny, the very different profiles of 195 and 210 (nos. 118 and 112).


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 31, 2017)

Benuser said:


> http://www.misono-hamono.com/SWEDEN/img/1_01.jpg
> Funny, the very different profiles of 195 and 210 (nos. 118 and 112).



118 looks like a 112 with a broken tip 
(that has been re-profiled). 

does anyone have experience with the 118?

I wonder if they are not made 
out of the same blank.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 31, 2017)

From JCK's specifications:

About the 195mm:
Cutting edge length 200mm
Thickness 2.2mm
Width 45mm

About the 210:
Cutting edge length 215
Thickness 2.5
Width 43

And the profile photos are to be taken with a grain of salt -- perspective, blades being not entirely flat.


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 31, 2017)

Benuser said:


> From JCK's specifications:
> 
> Thickness 2.2mm
> Thickness 2.5



Good info...the different spine thicknesses 

my guess is you guys are right that in person
the proof will be on the cutting board
not the computer screen.

super-imposion the two profile images, however
showed almost indistinguishable
similarity, up to the tip area

but perspective and stock photo image quality
or whatever will mask the nuances, sometimes for sure


----------



## supersayan3 (Sep 1, 2017)

The shorter one is taller, 
The longer one is shorter


----------



## K813zra (Sep 1, 2017)

supersayan3 said:


> The shorter one is taller,
> The longer one is shorter



Hah, that is why I love your posts.


----------



## galvaude (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks guys for the replies.
Ordered a 210mm Swedish gyuto last week, got it thursday.
I love the shape, feels so wieldy and balanced, it is a nice change of pace to my extra tall 240 Artifex.
The OOTB edge is nothing impressive but I'm touching it up on a rika 5k for the moment. Will do a full bevel setting soon. The right face is indeed overly convexed and needs thinning. The left face is flat and thin.
The steel is about as reactive as the K-Sabatier I have, maybe even less so.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 5, 2017)

From my experience with Misono Swedish carbon is that it will take a really nice, non-reactive patina pretty quickly. Also that steel is fun on the stones...nice pick up!


----------



## Meesterleester (Sep 5, 2017)

Love the patina that the Misono EU develops. Awesome knife, congrats!


----------

